# Damn what happened here???



## solrac (Oct 5, 2002)

This web site is all dark now!! It's night time!

I like the new flash navigation thing at the top, and the layout of members posts is a little bit more organized and separated, and it's all cool...

But the web site is so dark!! It's DARK!!!


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Oct 5, 2002)

Bad Bad Bad...did I mention bad?

Dark colors hurts the eyes, this skin looks like its for a windows/pc forum...definitely not Apple.

Even typing messages sucks cause the message font is so light.


----------



## Chibi15 (Oct 5, 2002)

This is EXTREMLY ugly it's like XP - but i won't say my opinion or else this forum will have another downtime of a day in protest of all those people that dare to say there opinion  

But the solution to this problem here is to select the "old-theme" at the user-options


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2002)

I've problem to read that. Looks a bit like old CRT systems, with clear script on dark background.


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 5, 2002)

Yikes!!

Edit: darn, this is slower now and I don't have permission in 'user options' to change to the old theme??


----------



## genghiscohen (Oct 5, 2002)

It's kind of cool-looking at first, but I don't know if I could "live" in it, so to speak.
That sound effect in the menu kinda freaked me.  Thought it was my hard drive!


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 5, 2002)

It hasn't done your avatar any favours!


----------



## boi (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chibi15 _
> *This is EXTREMLY ugly it's like XP - but i won't say my opinion or else this forum will have another downtime of a day in protest of all those people that dare to say there opinion
> 
> But the solution to this problem here is to select the "old-theme" at the user-options *



you basically insulted the site, and then insulted admin when you said you won't 'insult the site'. there are some opinions that you should keep to yourself. opinions that are insults are some of them. you can say what you want about the site, but don't drag admin into this. make your own messageboard.


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Oct 5, 2002)

This is a very cool change guys.  It seems like someone put A LOT of work into this; and I for one really like it.  It's dark....like my soul.


----------



## NielZ (Oct 5, 2002)

mmmmz, quite dark indeed...
And i see typing this message is horrable, white txt on a white background... :S


----------



## Sogni (Oct 5, 2002)

I kinda like the look overall - but the grey text on blue background is hurting my eyes (but then again I think I need glasses now).

It looks OK when printed - but that hardly happens... I think I prefer white text instead of this greyish blue if we're keeping the darker background.

Ack... my eyes... 

Maybe I'll end up playing with Mozilla's Appearance Colors to overide this. 
Yes, that bad.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 5, 2002)

I like the look, but it is dark, and the font is a little hard on the eyes. I was shocked when i looked away to watch horsepower TV, then glance over and say, "what the hell" My eye works with the new look, spooky.


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 5, 2002)

my eyes hurt. but i do like the new look. it is just extremely hard to see what i'm typing. other than that it's great!


----------



## vanguard (Oct 5, 2002)

I like it better.  I can see it just fine.  Also, I like that I don't need to open a new window to reply and that the post counts are back.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Oct 5, 2002)

The problem with the reply boxes is an IE problem... in mozilla, this is not a problem


----------

